

Ask HN: How do you deal with Internet Explorer? - hbbio

We&#x27;re building a web application and are finding out all browsers behave normally, but IE. Internet Explorer refuses to open our pages.<p>Using Fiddler, we see we receive a perfectly valid HTTP request, and answer a proper HTTP response with a valid HTML page.<p>Nonetheless, IE (11) keeps answering &quot;This page can&#x27;t be displayed&quot;.<p>How did you deal with this? Do you still test and support IE?
======
Piskvorrr
Is it perhaps this issue? [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11544048/how-
do-i-suppre...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11544048/how-do-i-
suppress-friendly-error-messages-in-internet-explorer) Else, I'd suspect
caching issues (check the "caching" tab in Fiddler, see if anything unexpected
is there).

~~~
hbbio
Thanks, but I think we're hitting another problem.

Our response headers are:

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Cache-Control: no-cache

Pragma: no-cache

Date: Wed, 29 Oct 2014 16:13:51 GMT

Server: https

Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

Set-Cookie: ec=06yb41ggwa2y5rta2rfhoyaqnou5vi76; expires=Wed, 29 Oct 2014
16:28:15 GMT; path=/

Set-Cookie: ic=iuhuq9vcelwnxrffs44qmn1d6lpcrof0; expires=Wed, 29 Oct 2014
16:28:15 GMT; path=/

Connection: keep-alive

Content-Length: 3881

[newline]

<!DOCTYPE html>...

------
timwaagh
by testing for IE as well as ff/chrome throughout the build process

